# .17 remington Fireball ammunition



## Coyote_Hunter (Nov 21, 2007)

hi everyone i just bought the new .17 remington fireball and i cant find any ammunition for it. i am in canada so if anyone knows were i could get or has any ammunition that would be great.
thanks


----------



## gunrunner7 (Mar 21, 2008)

:lol: 
Cheaper Than Dirt has the best prices and in stock...Midway is back order and Able is sky high....


----------

